# Developer wanted



## luddite (Jul 25, 2021)

We all know that search is broken/filtered/biased on google and it's nearly impossible to find any good results. I have a good idea how to fix it and we have the resources to host it. We currently are on the lookout for a technically competent developer to work on this sh project. Much of the code is already done.

The project is related to a custom search engine and DNS server that would take the form of a new product. 

Nodejs
Python
Docker
Unix
MariaDB/Postgres
Hit me up in Chat or DM.


----------



## Joemcgee (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi, If I could help out in some form I'd definitely like too, I've got some dev experience all the tech stack listed, though Id be new at the search engine/dns game.  Here is my git Joe-mcgee - Overview 

thanks!


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 25, 2021)

Joemcgee said:


> Hi, If I could help out in some form I'd definitely like too, I've got some dev experience all the tech stack listed, though Id be new at the search engine/dns game.  Here is my git Joe-mcgee - Overview
> 
> thanks!



Oh, you are into DeFi. That's interesting.


----------



## Joemcgee (Jul 25, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Oh, you are into DeFi. That's interesting.


Yeah that's the day job.  Part of my journey here is researching ways to incentivize contributions to this space, and find ways to make it tolerant to what happened to SH v1.   Search has a special a special place in my heart though, I miss old Google.


----------



## luddite (Jul 29, 2021)

Australia's biggest ISP blocked stolenhistory.net yesterday. Very good timing for this project it seems


----------



## DampDevil (Aug 4, 2021)

Honestly, the censorship is very real these days. We should never have accepted the AJ ban, it has really cascaded from there. Wish this project good luck. We need to reclaim some footing. 


luddite said:


> Australia's biggest ISP blocked stolenhistory.net yesterday. Very good timing for this project it seems


Est


----------



## luddite (Aug 4, 2021)

DampDevil said:


> Honestly, the censorship is very real these days. We should never have accepted the AJ ban, it has really cascaded from there. Wish this project good luck. We need to reclaim some footing.
> 
> Est


Thanks! If you know someone then send them our way.


----------

